# 2016 HGVC Point Chart?



## ljmiii (Mar 11, 2016)

Please excuse the newby question...but for the first time since buying my HGVC timeshare about a decade ago I'm considering going somewhere else besides my home resort. And I can't find a recent HGVC point chart anywhere. I found a 2012 Club member guide. And if I go over to the hgvclubprogram website I can look at each resort individually and can pull up the point requirements by season - but there is no year attached. But I'm not seeing a recent 'where can I go' pdf like I'm used to from MVCI and DVC. 

Does this mean HGVC doesn't publish one anymore? 

And if so, does that mean HGVC doesn't change the point costs of weekend vs weekday nights to match demand...and so you don't need a 'recent' chart?

Thanks in advance,
ljmiii


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 11, 2016)

ljmiii said:


> And if so, does that mean HGVC doesn't change the point costs of weekend vs weekday nights to match demand...and so you don't need a 'recent' chart?



That is correct -- HGVC does not change points from year to year.  They used to publish a grid showing all of the resorts and what seasons (Plat, Gold, etc.) each week was at that resort, but I have not seen one recently.  Probably because 1) they have added many resorts in the last few years, and 2) several of the resorts have different point structures now.

Kurt


----------



## alexadeparis (Mar 11, 2016)

http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/content/2015-HGV-Season-Chart.pdf

Here is your season chart, no recent points chart that I could find.


----------



## onenotesamba (Mar 12, 2016)

If you go to http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/explore/ and click on the resort that interests you, there will be a link to a points chart for that particular resort in the upper right hand corner of the picture.  Sometimes there's also a link to floorplans, as well.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jestme (Mar 12, 2016)

onenotesamba said:


> If you go to http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/explore/ and click on the resort that interests you, there will be a link to a points chart for that particular resort in the upper right hand corner of the picture.  Sometimes there's also a link to floorplans, as well.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I think he wants the reverse. He wants to see where he can go, what season costs what, for all the resorts so he can then choose where he wants to go. The "Revolution" site is geared around the way you are suggesting. Know where you want to go and then pick a date, and then find out what points it will take. 

Myself, I prefer the other way around as well. Where can I go. When can I go there, and how much will it cost. I was one of the people screaming that Revolution didn't handle Open Season that way. By the time you went to 7 different resorts you might want to go to, to find out what was available for when, it wasn't available any more.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 12, 2016)

jestme said:


> I think he wants the reverse. He wants to see where he can go, what season costs what, for all the resorts so he can then choose where he wants to go....


Indeed. For the first time I'm not sure I'll be able to use my EOY weeks at HHV and am trying to figure out where/when/how long I can go elsewhere in the HGVC resort system.

And at first I didn't realize that HGVC doesn't need to publish point charts every year because the numbers don't change. I'm used to DVC's point system where almost every year they make adjustments in the point costs to better match room supply and demand.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 12, 2016)

ljmiii said:


> Indeed. For the first time I'm not sure I'll be able to use my EOY weeks at HHV and am trying to figure out where/when/how long I can go elsewhere in the HGVC resort system.




Its best to use or rent HHV reservations since they are some of the most expensive points in the system.

If you must use them within hgvc system, you can go just about any of the resorts in the same size that you own by booking at the 9 month start of club season.



Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 12, 2016)

jestme said:


> Myself, I prefer the other way around as well. Where can I go. When can I go there, and how much will it cost. I was one of the people screaming that Revolution didn't handle Open Season that way. By the time you went to 7 different resorts you might want to go to, to find out what was available for when, it wasn't available any more.




Have you tried clicking the Open Season Summary button in the upper right of the Revolution screen?  After twiddling your thumbs while it loads it does give most of the resorts and you can use the date slider to do what you want.  You can also slide past open season into club season dates too.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jestme (Mar 12, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> Have you tried clicking the Open Season Summary button in the upper right of the Revolution screen?  After twiddling your thumbs while it loads it does give most of the resorts and you can use the date slider to do what you want.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



When Revolution was "imposed" on it's members, that button didn't exist. It only came back after months of many members complaints. Based on those complaints, the original classic system view of open season was re-introduced. Even now, it is the same 15 minute refreshed view of what is available. It is focused on exactly what I said above, give me all the choices, then I will decide which I like. 
This is my view of how people could want to look for a reservation. Not focused on exactly where you want to go, but focused on where you may be able to go, given all the choices. Then choose.
I hope their "new" reservation system doesn't follow what they did with Revolution.


----------

